# Fall Northwest Classics



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

So Fall and then Winter are well on the way. Does anybody have goals for the fall season?
It seems like the northwest gets all fired up for STP, Ramrod, etc, etc. Then Nothing...
What keeps you motivated up here? I find it really hard to cycle through the winter. Many threads talk about 20-30 degree cycling but I would bet they never experience the 35 deg and rain we get around here. I hit my limit at 20 miles in the cold rain. Maybe it's the short dark days too. I need a winter activity because the cycling in the great northwest pegs my fun meter about the end of October.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Fordy said:


> So Fall and then Winter are well on the way. Does anybody have goals for the fall season?
> It seems like the northwest gets all fired up for STP, Ramrod, etc, etc. Then Nothing...
> What keeps you motivated up here? I find it really hard to cycle through the winter. Many threads talk about 20-30 degree cycling but I would bet they never experience the 35 deg and rain we get around here. I hit my limit at 20 miles in the cold rain. Maybe it's the short dark days too. I need a winter activity because the cycling in the great northwest pegs my fun meter about the end of October.


My friends and I used to mt bike all winter. Not as cold with the slower speeds but of course much, much muddier. It was a blast, though, waking up early every Saturday and coming back muddy and spending half a day cleaning the bike.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Fordy said:


> It seems like the northwest gets all fired up for STP, Ramrod, etc, etc. Then Nothing...
> What keeps you motivated up here?


Umm... cyclocross? I dunno, I was going through the winter last year... it didn't start getting old until Feb or so... then you just count the days until spring.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

*plenty of riding left*

This may not be what you are looking for, but this weekend is the Spokane Bicycle Club Autumn Century (http://www.spokanebicycleclub.org/) and next weekend is the Tour de Lacs, a two-day ride from Spokane to Coeur d'Alene and back with a number of route choices--40, 64, 84 or 122 on day one and 40 or 70 on day two--on both days (http://www.roundandround.com/TourDesLacs/TourDesLacs.php) along with some Lake Coeur d'Alene cruise options.

As for the winter, late fall, early spring, or whatever, if there's no snow on the road, I'll be commuting and squeezing in some mountain bike rides and cross country skiing and using my commuting bike while the good bike stays inside, all snugly, dry and warm. I might even start snow shoeing this year, if I can make the time. Biking is great, but, well, it ain't the be all and end all.


----------



## smudge (Feb 8, 2005)

How is the River City cross series? I recently moved here from Maryland and I'm going to need something to keep me riding this winter. I'm definitly very out of shape and hope to find something fun but relatively competitive that can motivate me to bring myself back. 

So far, mountain biking in this area is like nothing I've ever experienced. I'm used to relatively flat, very tight, technical riding and so far I've seen mostly smooth but looooong climbs and descents. Learning to love multi-mile climbing.


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

*Not sure about cross*

but I believe the Northwest is a major player in cross events. I'm sure you can find all kinds of connections around here.


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

*where in the PNW are you?*

I have a hard time motivating to ride in the winter around here (Seattle/Tacoma), too. With work, I'm not home until way after dark and I don't really like road riding after dark...so during the week I run or sit on the trainer for 30 minutes (I can't take much more than that on a trainer without going insane from boredom, unless I'm warming up for a race), and on weekends I try to ride both days (or mountain bike). I need to build a bigger base this year than I did last year, so I'm definitely gonna have to figure some way to motivate myself to get out for more miles.

Also, if you are near Seattle, CycleU (www.cycleu.com) does indoor time trials throughout the winter. Not as fun as riding, but it's a way to keep the legs moving and hang out with other roadies.


----------

